# Help me find more of this music please?



## saflyfish (Jan 30, 2014)

I love classical music with a calm,relaxed piano mood...heres an example of the type i love,its from Chopin: No.2 In E Flat Major, Op.9 No.2, Andante
Can anyone tell me who else or what other composers play music like this?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

How about Claude Debussy's famous Suite Bergamasque including the famous Clare de Lune (you'll know it) and then his Images Book 1 and Preludes Book 1? You might also like Alexander Scriabin who wrote number of sets of brief but beautiful and tuneful preludes throughout his career. Also, late in his life Johannes Brahms wrote a wonderful series of shorter piano pieces Opus 116 -119 that are often recorded together


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Try the Chopin Nocturnes.

Also sample any of the second movements from Mozart's piano concertos from #9 through #27.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It has to be like that very movement? Just put it on endless repeat


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

saflyfish said:


> I love classical music with a calm,relaxed piano mood...heres an example of the type i love,its from Chopin: No.2 In E Flat Major, Op.9 No.2, Andante
> Can anyone tell me who else or what other composers play music like this?


Get Lettberg's box of Scriabin.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

saflyfish said:


> I love classical music with a calm,relaxed piano mood...heres an example of the type i love,its from Chopin: No.2 In E Flat Major, Op.9 No.2, Andante
> Can anyone tell me who else or what other composers play music like this?


Or John Fields' _Nocturnes_.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hmm those of you suggesting Scriabin might want to specify some pieces. If you leave the OP to find any old piece of Scriabin's on their own they could end up very confused as to why he was suggested.

It's funny though, I've noticed that the two kinds of people who request a certain type of music the most on here are complete opposites of each other.

It's always either: I want some nice relaxing music that will calm me down...

or

I want dark epic angry music URRRRGGGGGGGG

Anyway, I can't really think of many suggestions myself because even the softest of classical music I find stimulating and thrilling.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Erik Satie? 

I really like one of his pieces. It doesn't seem to matter which one.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I recommend listening to more chopin  like his other nocturnes, preludes, not all are calm but it is nice looking for yourself which you like. 
Other composers that might be what you look for are, as already mentioned, John Field, Claude Debussy, Eric Satie and some works by Scriabin, and Id also like to add Gabriel Faure and Sergei Rachmaninov to that list


----------

